# Repair Boroken Window Glass



## jrahman (Jun 28, 2011)

One of my family room's window glass has been broken. The window is vinyl window with two layers of glasses. The inner side (room side) glass is broken while the outer side glass is intact.

I have contacted couple of local contractors over phone, they told me I have to replace both glasses (inner and outer) because it is "thermal window glass" with two layers of glasses.

My question is:
1) Should I really replace both layers of glasses of the window ?
2) Can anyone give be an estimate of cost for replacement ? (I am in Ottawa, Canada, window size: 6 feet by 2 feet (glass size: 5 feet by 1.5 feet)

Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes you have to replace both layers.
Your best bet is to remove the window and take it to a local window/door supply house for replacement.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2011)

Your window is a factory sealed unit, the two peices of glass come as one.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 29, 2011)

Nealtw is correct. I don't think you can buy them separately. They come already in the window pane.


----------



## kamikaza333 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. You definitely need to replace them both.


----------



## martinchris (Jul 23, 2012)

In this kind of situation, it&#8217;s always good to replace the window instead of repairing it. Repairing a two layer window can be very costly for you when only one layer of the window is damaged and other one is good. One more thing is that we can&#8217;t predict the estimated cost of window replacement until we don&#8217;t have any idea about the size and type of window you need.


----------

